# Eureka Mignon Doser - fair price?



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey all,

Have been offered an eureka mignon Doser for 100 gbp. My friend says it is about half a year old. I will check out over to make sure it is in working order. Seems a fair price, but just want to check on here.

Thanks all.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Extremely good price. Snap it up if a doser model is what you're after.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No brainer get it, the doser actually de clumps that grinder better than the doserless!!


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I am not 100% sure to be honest, I have looked at pros and cons of doser machine and am not sure. I will probably buy it and just flog it on eBay if I don't get a long with it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you do not want it and it is a sensible price let me know as I want something to use with decaf


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks will let you know. Think I will go for it.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sounds a good price, if you're not taking it I definitely would do.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Join the queue........lol


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Haha. I should be picking it up today, fingers crossed all is in order and I'll have my first coffee grinder.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

give me a shout if you need any help as i am stripping my one down later today.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks pal, I have looked on the Web and think I pretty much know what to look at. Ill bring some beans to check it and then buy. Is yours the doser version too?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yes i got the doser version for the grinder event i am running next month, they are pretty simple little grinders, so no dramas stripping and cleaning them.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Ah great, just look forward to working with it then if all goes well later today. Is there anything specific you would say to look out for?


----------



## Roopster (Mar 21, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> yes i got the doser version for the grinder event i am running next month, they are pretty simple little grinders, so no dramas stripping and cleaning them.


Sorry to jump on this thread but I just picked up a 2nd hand doser version as well (literally as I was about to buy a new one - funny that there suddenly seem to be a lot on the 2nd hand market when I've been looking for a while and found none for ages!) I stripped it down yesterday to give it a good clean which was pretty simple - BUT I would really like to be able to take the whole doser unit off as some grounds have got stuck behind it so you can see them through the plastic. Now the rest of it is looking all clean and shiny, that looks a bit rubbish! Do you know how to do that Coffeechap? Looks like there are two bolts with nuts inside if you take the bottom of the machine off. But they seem impossible to reach (with my fat fingers anyway...)

Haz pro - the main problem I had was getting right into the bit where the ground drop out into the doser which had obviously never been cleaned. Took me ages with air, cloths, brushes...just wondering if you are buying yours from the same guy in Park Royal I got mine from? (He was closing down a few coffee shops...)

I lost the plot slightly and bought another grinder from the same guy - a Eureka MDL with 75mm flat burrs. It basically looks like a bigger Mignon (with doser.) Just trying to clean that up now, then I'll compare the two and sell one on. The same seller had a Eureka Olympus for sale for around £400 if anyone was looking for something like that...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ha ha that is where you got yours from as well, i negotiated him down to £180 for the bigger version, which to be honest will blow the mignon out of the water, the other olympus is just not worth the money he is looking for it, it has been used at least 2500 times when he stated it was alost new!! without a doubt keep the mdl that will blow you away and sell the little one on here, DAJC76 is looking for one and will bite your hand off for the mignon......

As to stripping it down, i havent got it back yet but will have it in total pieces by the end of the day.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey all,

That is the guy indeed, friend took a look said it looked good so bought it.

The plastic pyramid above the burrs is missing which is a pain but I had gone through the trouble of getting there and felt I could live with it.

Will give it a clean and such when I get home and hopefully I like it for a full time home machine. Otherwise I'll try and sell to get most of my money back.

I will contact conti at some point to see if I can source the pyramid thing, if not, no big deal.

I hear you travelled all the way from Swansea, you must have wanted the grinder a lot!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

no from swindon, he probably didnt get the accent! nice guy though..


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Ah I meant rooster, he said the guy who bought some grinders yesterday had travelled from Swansea!


----------



## Roopster (Mar 21, 2013)

No - I'm actually 5 minutes away from him which is why it was so convenient and I jumped for it even though I was thinking of going new (since I have no idea what I'm doing yet...)

So let me get this straight, he had (at least) 3 doser mignons??!! Mental! He was a nice guy though and looks like we all paid pretty much the same which is good to know (and a great deal...) Mine is missing the hopper lid, but I doubt I'll bother with a spare. I think mine's an older model, looking at the way 'Eureka' is written on the back compared to the new ones, but I think it was mainly used for decaff so hasn't had a huge amount of use...If anyone works out how to take the doser off let me know! Maybe we should post some photos to compare...

Coffeechap - so did you buy an MDL from him as well (i.e. did he have more of those too??!!)


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Ah right. He must be getting confused as so many people contacted him. Yeah I am happy with the price I paid. I did try to nock him down but he wouldn't take it and I figured I'll just go for it.

He said he had 2 doser mignon, mine and yours. A bugger eureka, possibly yours (?), and then an omega or something for a much higher amount.

This is my first grinder so hopefully I'll be happy with it daily. Ill upload a picture once I have cleaned it up.


----------



## Roopster (Mar 21, 2013)

haz_pro said:


> Ah right. He must be getting confused as so many people contacted him. Yeah I am happy with the price I paid. I did try to nock him down but he wouldn't take it and I figured I'll just go for it.
> 
> He said he had 2 doser mignon, mine and yours. A bugger eureka, possibly yours (?), and then an omega or something for a much higher amount.
> 
> This is my first grinder so hopefully I'll be happy with it daily. Ill upload a picture once I have cleaned it up.


It's my first grinder too (and then I go and buy two...) I unscrewed the middle part of the doser and took that all out to wash which also made cleaning the inside of the doser a lot easier. If coffechap works out how to take the whole doser off that will make it even easier...


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Ah I see, haha. Well you should be able to make your money back on either of them if you sell soon.

I will have a go at cleaning mine later. Hopefully I don't break anything.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

just take your time with them and you will be fine, i wont be able to get mine stripped until this evening, they are all around five years old and are a model not widely availble here, i actually really like the way the eureka is painted on the back. Eureka are great grinders, i should know i have the best of them as my own grinder and regardless which one you decide to keep you are getting a good grinder, as i said before the mdl is awesome, like night and day to the mignon, but it is a lot bigger.

The seller has now gotten fid of all except the olympus, howver this is not as good as the mdl, as it only has the 65 mm burr set where the mdl has the 75mm burrs, and at the price you guys paid for either of them you got an absolute steal, so well done, perhaps we could have a little eureka owners club!!


----------



## Roopster (Mar 21, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> just take your time with them and you will be fine, i wont be able to get mine stripped until this evening, they are all around five years old and are a model not widely availble here, i actually really like the way the eureka is painted on the back. Eureka are great grinders, i should know i have the best of them as my own grinder and regardless which one you decide to keep you are getting a good grinder, as i said before the mdl is awesome, like night and day to the mignon, but it is a lot bigger.
> 
> The seller has now gotten fid of all except the olympus, howver this is not as good as the mdl, as it only has the 65 mm burr set where the mdl has the 75mm burrs, and at the price you guys paid for either of them you got an absolute steal, so well done, perhaps we could have a little eureka owners club!!


Thanks Coffeechap. Did you get an MDL as well, or just a Mignon? I'm really struggling to get the doser clean on the MDL as it doesn't seem to come apart as easily as on the Mignon one. There's hardly any info on the MDL online - I only found it on the Simonelli USA site (who must import and rebadge it.) The US retail price is $2,300 so I'm sure it will knock spots off the Mignon in someone capable's hands...but I'm just starting off so the Mignon might do (and is obviously smaller...)

I might try and email Eureka if they have any cleaning info but I doubt it (I found a manual on the Simonelli site but that covers every grinder in the range and is useless!)


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

haz_pro said:


> Ah right. He must be getting confused as so many people contacted him. Yeah I am happy with the price I paid. I did try to nock him down but he wouldn't take it and I figured I'll just go for it.
> 
> He said he had 2 doser mignon, mine and yours. A bugger eureka, possibly yours (?), and then an omega or something for a much higher amount.
> 
> This is my first grinder so hopefully I'll be happy with it daily. Ill upload a picture once I have cleaned it up.


Does he have any left? Can someone PM me details? Park Royal is not far from me and I have a pal now looking for a grinder too!


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

I believe the only one he had left is the olympus.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey all,

Just got home and had my first drink from the machine. This is my first time grinding my own beans and the taste was night and day (even with using sainsbury beans.)

I haven't got a picture as it won't upload on the phone for some reason. Will sort one out when I get a chance.

I just realised it is missing the lid also for the hopper. Complete brain fart that I missed that lol. Again it isn't a big deal and I can live with it for now.

I tried to clean it earlier and also couldn't work out how to take the doser off. One of the top screws was also extremely tight and so I managed to mess up the but you put the screw driver into. Any ideas how to get around this? Guessing I might have to drill it out?

Thanks all. Really happy with my purchase.


----------



## Roopster (Mar 21, 2013)

haz_pro said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just got home and had my first drink from the machine. This is my first time grinding my own beans and the taste was night and day (even with using sainsbury beans.)
> 
> ...


Blimey Haz Pro, our grinders must be twins as exactly the same thing happened to one screw on the top for me! I bought a special drill bit from the hardware shop for £3. Had to drill a pilot hole with a smaller bit, then drove this bit into the screw gripping it. Then when you unscrew, the screw came out...The only other problem I had was that one of the three screw holes on the bottom burr seems to be damaged so the screw is just spinning around. It seems tight enough with just the two screws but I guess re-threading this hole for a slightly bigger screw would be the thing to do (but I'm a bit scared of drilling into the machine!) Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Italians seem to love thread locker!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok guys have mine stripped now I. In pieces not too bad to take apart but easiest if you remove the motor to get to the doser nuts here are some photos of it in bits, what do you need to know. Ps if you don't want the big one I am interested as it would be fab in the grindoff.

View attachment 2544


View attachment 2545


View attachment 2546


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Haha wow, how odd.

I will check that out thank you, I don't have a drill so I wonder if there are any other options.

Rethreading can be a tough job, I used to do it all the time on bicycles when I was a bike mechanic. Take your time if you do go ahead and do it


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Good work on the strip down Dave,but how come you managed not to knacker up the top screw,looool


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Ahhh didn't see your post before coffee chap. Well done!

It looks great and clean. I am not sure I am brave enough to completely dismantle mine being a novice.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Is this one going to be Ferrari (rave )red Dave?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Someone on here mentioned modding the hopper on these. What's the mod exactly?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The mod is changing it to doserless, which in my opinion is an easy job, but pointless as I think this will work better with less clumping as a doser version grinder.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Thanks but I'm sure someone in another thread said there was a good mod for the hopper. Just curious as to what it might be.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

It may have been the use of a dslr lense hood as a micro hopper. This is something I plan to do myself.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

What, on a Mignon? Seems a bit daft to me since they have such a small footprint anyway. If you had an SJ I could understand it......still, each to his own!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok guys I am doing another thread on stripping and a eureka mignon, mine is now finished and looks beautiful..


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Ok guys I am doing another thread on stripping and a eureka mignon, mine is now finished and looks beautiful..


Thanks that would be great, I will possibly break mine down next week if I am feeling brave.

I understand what you mean any the small footprint;I just think it will look nicer.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have had a few Mignons and once took the hopper off in favour of a piece if steel tube. Whilst it looked different it lost all its dimensions in my view


----------



## Roopster (Mar 21, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Ok guys I am doing another thread on stripping and a eureka mignon, mine is now finished and looks beautiful..


Thanks - after several hours of pain I pretty much managed to get it apart and back to together again. I then did the same with the MDL, but didn't try getting the motor out...I'm sure it would have taken half the time if I knew what I was doing! Will reply to your PM now...


----------

